# autoflowering



## peglegdeb (Sep 30, 2007)

Have recently come across the term "autoflowering" and am not familar w/ it.  Anybody want to comment for me?


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think it means to start the plant on 12/12 right after it sprouts...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 30, 2007)

Autoflowering simply means the plant will go into flower without adjusting your lighting regime, a sample is Lowryder, it doesnt matter if you use 24/0 or 12/12 etc, it has a built in clock that makes the plant start flowering determined by the plants age not the light.


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2007)

MP's Growers Dictionary ...


----------



## peglegdeb (Sep 30, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Autoflowering simply means the plant will go into flower without adjusting your lighting regime, a sample is Lowryder, it doesnt matter if you use 24/0 or 12/12 etc, it has a built in clock that makes the plant start flowering determined by the plants age not the light.


Thanks so much Hippie- you are a wealth of knowledge!!  That's the second or third time you've had good info. for me.  Sure appreciate it.


----------



## peglegdeb (Sep 30, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> MP's Growers Dictionary ...


Thanks so much Hick for pointing me in the direction of _MP Grower's Guide.  However, while this guide will be very helpful for any number of terms it does not contain 'autoflowering.'  No need to be concerned though (unless you want to add it) as there were a couple of other posts to my question and I now have a good idea of what it means. 

Am quite impressed too- had no idea there were strains such as this.  May have to try one of them.  Thanks again Hick._


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 30, 2007)

I was kinda off... LOL


----------



## Mutt (Sep 30, 2007)

The autoflowering aspect comes from "ruderalis" MJ.


----------



## peglegdeb (Sep 30, 2007)

whoawhoa said:
			
		

> I was kinda off... LOL


Hey, no problem Whoa- we both learned something new today!  Thanks for input anyway.


----------



## peglegdeb (Sep 30, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> The autoflowering aspect comes from "ruderalis" MJ.


Ruderalis??  Really??  That's described as '...low concentrations of psychoactive compounds'  Don't see the connection to autoflowering but hey, that may just be my ignorance showing here.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 30, 2007)

Dunno, I know rederalis is the third type of mj plant... (sative, indica, & rederalis)


----------



## Mutt (Sep 30, 2007)

Lowryder was a developed autoflowering strain. I do beleive the the ruderalis was crossed with northern lights or something heavy indica to help boost its potency. 

Link for more info on this type of MJ HERE


----------



## Hick (Oct 1, 2007)

peglegdeb said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Hick for pointing me in the direction of _MP Grower's Guide.  However, while this guide will be very helpful for any number of terms it does not contain 'autoflowering.'  No need to be concerned though (unless you want to add it) as there were a couple of other posts to my question and I now have a good idea of what it means.
> 
> Am quite impressed too- had no idea there were strains such as this.  May have to try one of them.  Thanks again Hick._


.oooooooooops!...sorry peg. I would have "thunk" that term was in there..


----------



## peglegdeb (Oct 2, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> .oooooooooops!...sorry peg. I would have "thunk" that term was in there..


No problem HickWas glad to learn of the MP's Growers Dictionary at any rate.


----------

